# December Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The December poll is open (I hope). 
I tried to be sure all the info/photos was correct, please let me know if I missed anything under this new format! 
Good luck to all!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close in 7 days on December 29th.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Voted, although I must say I hope there is a way to make these larger in the future.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I believe there is, I'll practice before the next one!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The votes are coming in!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The edit resize doesn't do a great job but I tried. The larger image has to be inserted before the original thread is posted. I'll figure it all out soon.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

17 members have cast their votes. The poll will close on December 29th, not 'This poll will close: a moment ago.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a busy time of year but don't forget to vote before the poll closes on December 29th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

20 members have voted, have you? This poll will close in 2 days.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The December Photo Contest Voting Poll closes Sunday, 12/29/19.

Only 21 Members have voted. 

Look through the entries, mark all your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's going to be close, your vote could decide the winner! Pick your favs then vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

26 Votes are in.......

The Voting Poll Closes tomorrow-Sunday @ 3:18 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> It's going to be close, your vote could decide the winner! Pick your favs then vote!


This poll closes today at 3:18 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

28 Votes are in, there's a tie. 

Your vote could determine the winner of the December Photo Contest. 
Look through the entries, mark ALL your selections, then Vote Now!

The Voting Poll closes today at 3:18 PM EST.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't forget to vote! We are at a tie. Poll closes at 3:18 PM EST today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting Poll closes TODAY @ 3:18 PM EST. 

It's very close, look through the entries and make ALL your selections, then VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The Voting Poll closes TODAY @ 3:18 PM EST.
> 
> It's very close, look through the entries and make ALL your selections, then VOTE NOW!


Just over an hour left to vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to ceegee for posting the winning photo!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats ceegee, great photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Ceegee!

Enjoyed ALL the great entries.


----------

